# R6 problem with multiple exposure and kit lens



## Samphireb (Jan 11, 2021)

It is impossible to use the multiple exposure function on the R6 with the kit (24-105) lens. Why promote a system that doesn't work? Has anyone found a work round?


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 11, 2021)

I haven't tried it yet. What is it about the kit that makes it ineffective?


----------



## Samphireb (Jan 11, 2021)

When I try to enable the function I get a message 'Not available with the attached lens'


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jan 11, 2021)

Samphireb,

Is the 24-105 the f/4 L or the F4-7.1?

If the latter, you're not alone.

Here is an article with a list of lenses that do work:









Canon Focus Bracketing


While




www.the-digital-picture.com


----------



## Samphireb (Jan 12, 2021)

Yes - it is the F4-7.1.
Thanks.


----------



## Samphireb (Jan 12, 2021)

Just read the article. Its about focus bracketing which I found works well.
Its multiple exposure that's the problem.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jan 12, 2021)

Whoops, looks like I need to pay more attention.....


----------



## Samphireb (Jan 12, 2021)

It was an interesting article ...


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Jan 13, 2021)

There is a thread on DP Review with others having the same problem:






R6 kit lens cannot do multiple exposures: Canon EOS R Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


Expert news, reviews and videos of the latest digital cameras, lenses, accessories, and phones. Get answers to your questions in our photography forums.




www.dpreview.com





And in looking around, I found someone with an RP body having the same issue with that lens.

Have you checked to see if there is a firmware update available?


----------

